# How to install PVC 4x8 sheets on a ceiling



## cmerk16 (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm putting PVC 4x8 sheets on the ceiling outside to a front door (alcove). After their installed, tongue and grove boards will go on the side (vertically).  When I install the ceiling I will use construction adhesive to go against the joist. My question is how do I go about nailing? My initial thought was to use a trim gun and making sure the setting didn't blast through the PVC sheets. But I'm a little concerned that may not work. The reason I'm using PVC is to create less maintenance in the future. I will never have to replace the sheets unless they crack, all I may have to do is repaint.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 4, 2012)

PVC or FRP?  Predrill if cracking is a concern.


----------



## cmerk16 (Apr 4, 2012)

PVC. U can't predrill if you are using a trim gun. What are you suggesting by predrilling?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2012)

This should be vented soffet, no mainantence and better yet no rot do to no venting.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 4, 2012)

Not trying to second guess, but why do you want to use sheet material? You say you want to use a trim gun, how will you cover exposed the nail heads? I'd suggest using vented soffit material or the same material you use on the side wall. Just my :2cents:


----------



## cmerk16 (Apr 4, 2012)

I want a clean look. When using a trim gum the nail heads sit below the surface so I would puddy over the heads. I'm using PVC do there are no worries of rot.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2012)

The rot will be caused by using a solid surface and trapping moisture inside. If this construction is with permits, ask advice of inspectors before sealing this up, and if it is without permits, get some good advice.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 5, 2012)

We're not worried about rot to the surface material, our concern is the substructure you are sealing up.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 5, 2012)

I'd be using beaded hidden vent soffit material up there. It would look so much better then a flat sheet.
If you did go with PVC sheet I would be using 1/2 thick attaching on the outsides and around where the light goes with screws then add some form of crown or cove moulding to cover the screw holes.


----------

